
DARPA’s Brain Chip Implants Could Be the Next Big Mental Health Breakthrough - sdomino
http://gizmodo.com/darpa-s-brain-chips-could-be-the-next-big-mental-health-1791549701
======
knaik94
One of the hardest parts of deep brain stimulation is finding the proper
location. Surgeons try multiple times to get the location right. This sounds
very interesting, however I find it hard to believe that they will be able to
generalize across the board. I have personally worked with DBS probe data,
it's very very specialized for each individual case. I hope they are also able
to working on having the locations of the implants generalize well.

